# Caulking trim?



## JohnDucan (Jun 10, 2006)

Just found this forum today and have been reading posts all day.

We had a guy who handled most of the trim for us, just quit yesterday.. Was wondering if you guys could share a few things with me..

Do you guys caulk all the joints, so in case of movement has a better chance of not cracking paint?

With Baseboard and shoe molding.. How is that handled? Do you caulk that joint the whole way or just paint it? Would think it might crack as well over time.

On paneled doors, any secrets to this? Or just lay a bead around all the panels and smooth it?

And lastly, what brand of caulk do you guys prefer for these applications?

Any other tips that I might not know would be nice too 

Thanks guys!
John


----------



## JohnDucan (Jun 10, 2006)

No advice? I'm doing trim this Friday. I know you guys are dying to help..


----------



## KENNEDY (Dec 8, 2005)

We caulk all gaps and joints between trim pieces or trim and wall. As far as type of caulk, $=quality. We primarily use an elastomeric or a product called Big Strech for crown molding.


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, John,

I thoroughly agree with Kennedy. BigStretch is NIIICE, love it, easy to work with on stain grade. Again, $=quality...

Caulk all paint grade BEFORE painting, as small an ANGLED tip as possible (makes a cleaner bead), push the bead in FRONT of the tip, understand?, move quickly yet smoothly, wipe the tip often to avoid buildup with towels handy, gently smooth bead with a fingertip and you're done. Move on. Do NOT USE SILICONE FOR TRIM! (God, those DIYers, I tell ya...)


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Never heard 0f it*

Never heard of big stetch... thanx for the tip..... interior i just use BM or dapp... but for exterior it's only pheneseal stuffs great... $100 a case though.


----------



## Dale (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't know if I understood right..but I wouldn't caulk the panels in a door.


----------



## JohnDucan (Jun 10, 2006)

Dale said:


> Don't know if I understood right..but I wouldn't caulk the panels in a door.


Dale, really? I was under the impression you should always caulk floating panels on solid wood doors? Due to movement and the paint just cracking along the panels.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

JohnDucan said:


> ...I was under the impression you should always caulk floating panels on solid wood doors? ...


This could be a local thing, but on the ocean we don't
There's way to many changes in humidity, heat, A/C, sun, cold.....


----------



## JohnDucan (Jun 10, 2006)

slickshift said:


> This could be a local thing, but on the ocean we don't
> There's way to many changes in humidity, heat, A/C, sun, cold.....


Hm, you just paint away? I thought the point of the caulk on the panels was so it didnt seal with paint so when it did move it didnt crackthe paint all over...

I did caulk baseboards today, man.. Our old guy was sure good and fast at it, I am awful and slow. Boss man needs to find a replacement


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes
It hasn't been an issue I've dealt with in a while
Probably a regional thing, but most new doors with the loose panel are stained to show off the "real door"
Old previously painted ones that I have to repaint, it's not so much an issue to simply repaint them, the panel is no longer loose
I've never come across one that had any caulk
Not in southern New England on the shore

Also my Dad was a furniture builder, I'm sure he'd be haunting me if I ever caulked a loose panel


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

I never caulked panels ... unless there is a noticable space.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

*panels*

I agree with the do not caulk panels. I think they tend to move enought with time that the thin bead of caulk for a well built door panel will open up and look worse by far than a nice line by the panel. The nice thing about spraying the door is that it will often leave that line completely free of paint, if you brush it it will often fill in and then crack. IMHO you do not want to caulk it and then either have it completely filled with paint or (preferrably) completely unfilled with paint.


----------



## erik edlund (Mar 11, 2006)

I did caulk baseboards today said:


> No, John, you just need practice. Remember- clean tip, smallest bead you need for the gap, quick but smooth application, gently smooth with your finger, Done.
> 
> The more you do it, the better you'll get. You'll get so good at it, the 'boss man' will say "Let John do the caulking. He's the best". You can always use another trick in your bag- learn it...


----------

